# ICE Link ipod Adapter, X5



## ryanthompson (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey this is my first post here. Ive tried to read up but I want to be clear on something. I have a 2005 X5 3.0 with the Navigation with the tape deck in it, and then the BMW factory cd changer in the back.
My question is, if I get the ice link for my ipod, am I still able to use the cd changer?
Also, is aux input an option since I have the cd changer already? I dont really care about controlling the ipod on the steering wheel or anything, I just want it to work, and still be able to use my cd changer. Any help would be great!


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

ryanthompson said:


> Hey this is my first post here. Ive tried to read up but I want to be clear on something. I have a 2005 X5 3.0 with the Navigation with the tape deck in it, and then the BMW factory cd changer in the back.
> My question is, if I get the ice link for my ipod, am I still able to use the cd changer?
> Also, is aux input an option since I have the cd changer already? I dont really care about controlling the ipod on the steering wheel or anything, I just want it to work, and still be able to use my cd changer. Any help would be great!


Nope on keeping the CD changer, yep on the aux input.


----------



## ryanthompson (Jul 5, 2005)

so if I get the aux input, does that also put my cd changer out of commission?


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

ryanthompson said:


> so if I get the aux input, does that also put my cd changer out of commission?


I don't think so. I don't have nav, and my XM Sat (which is hooked up via the changer plugs) still functions. I think the same is true for the nav units.

Installation manual for X5 with nav

Check out that manual. It might be able to give you some more answers.


----------

